# Screen Printed Transfers too shiney



## scarysad (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello,

I was wondering if there are methods in making screen-printed Transfers that leave the final product looking more "screen-printed" and less "Transferred" .

It might be the nature of the beast but my transfers look shinier then I would like and very flat. 

Maybe a textured transfer paper ? or less pressure would help?

thanks !

Jason

SpiderWeb Promotions


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

When the print looks shiny chances are there are too much of under base , people try to laydown so much ink because they think the more white i lay down the better the print is going to look and that is not the real case . The too heavy under base causes the shine on your finished image.


----------

